# Is it the horse or the rider?



## emma.is (30 August 2012)

So I've just been watching The Last Leg and somebody said 'In paralympic dressage, is it the horse or rider who is disabled?' which got me thinking...

Would it be possible for a disbaled horse to compete? Maybe one with one eye? Or one with a leg affected? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## evj (30 August 2012)

There was a horse with one eye in this years olympics.


----------



## abbijay (31 August 2012)

It was a dressage horse, I think from Sweden. Lovely big, very dark horse.


----------



## stimpy (31 August 2012)

I've seen a one-eyed eventer competing at 3*.  A mare I think, can't remember her name or her rider either  I can remember her doing rather nice dressage at Barbury though!


----------



## SusannaF (31 August 2012)

Here's the one-eyed horse at the Olympics - in the dressage.







Santana, ridden by Minna Telde. Lost his eye in a stable accident (see link for details).


----------



## Luci07 (31 August 2012)

Briarsland blackberry competed at 4* (badminton) with 1 eye...


----------



## mle22 (31 August 2012)

I have a team of 'disabled' horses!


----------



## ridewell (1 September 2012)

Huszar competed at Badminton with one eye, with Cressy Reading having lost it due to an infection. I competed him at 1 star in his retirement. he was fine with one eye except when resented on blind side. one had to think through making sure he saw the fence coming.


----------

